# [SOLVED] Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet



## deliab28

Can anyone help? I've tried a couple of the other posts but nothing has worked. I can connect to the router but it says no internet access. When I connect the modem to the computer the internet access is fine. Here is my details 
I have the same problem, I havent used my linksys router for over a year but moved house. We have dsl and when i connect the modem to the computer I get internet access fine but I cant connect through the wireless. Any help would be appreciated. PS, I'm not computer geek so please keep answers easy. Thanks! The wireless says connected but no internet access. 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris & Delia>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bunce-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::25dc:c744:2fee:c77b%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 18, 2011 22:54:39
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 14:41:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326689792
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69c6:dcf2:ec1:9601%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.41(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 19, 2011 12:49:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 19, 2011 15:15:07
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 197659305
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9192ECA6-5961-4F41-800F-8730488ED8BE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:835:2b9f:2f57:cf4(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::835:2b9f:2f57:cf4%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E6F4573C-D27F-4F7F-BB5D-DD1CFCFF9F5F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E649EAB-DC7D-44DD-BDE5-E75D712EC564}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

whats the make and model of the modem
whats the model of the router

would you connect to the modem and when you have a working internet connection - post back and ipconfig /all

to which port are you connecting the modem to the router

looking at the Ethernet connection and the wireless we have different gateway information, so we need to work that out.


----------



## deliab28

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

modem is netopia, model - not sure router is Linsys WRT54G ver.6

Connecting modem from ethernet to routher internet port. 

here is my ipconfig
I have the same problem, I havent used my linksys router for over a year but moved house. We have dsl and when i connect the modem to the computer I get internet access fine but I cant connect through the wireless. Any help would be appreciated. PS, I'm not computer geek so please keep answers easy. Thanks! The wireless says connected but no internet access. 
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris & Delia>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bunce-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::25dc:c744:2fee:c77b%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 18, 2011 22:54:39
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 14:41:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326689792
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69c6:dcf2:ec1:9601%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.41(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 19, 2011 12:49:10
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 19, 2011 15:15:07
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 197659305
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9192ECA6-5961-4F41-800F-8730488ED8BE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:835:2b9f:2f57:cf4(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::835:2b9f:2f57:cf4%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E6F4573C-D27F-4F7F-BB5D-DD1CFCFF9F5F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E649EAB-DC7D-44DD-BDE5-E75D712EC564}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

that ipconfig /all and comment looks the same as the original post 
can you detail how the PC is connected 
can you do as requested - connect directly to the modem and post and ipconfig /all


----------



## deliab28

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

that is when the internet modem is connected directly to my computer. As soon as I put the modem ethernet cable to the router (at the internet port) and then connect from port one on the routher to my computer, I loose internet access.


----------



## deliab28

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

the internet light on the liknsys is steady when plugged in that way but the wlan and port 1 light flickers and it says connected to linksys with no internet access.


----------



## deliab28

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

Okay, here it is when its plugged from modem to router and router to computer with no internet access. 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Chris & Delia>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Bunce-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E4-00-3E-39-C8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::25dc:c744:2fee:c77b%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 11:02:35
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 11:02:35
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 326689792
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::69c6:dcf2:ec1:9601%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, March 20, 2011 11:06:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 21, 2011 11:06:25
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 197659305
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-7A-D8-60-C8-0A-A9-81-BE-03

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1E649EAB-DC7D-44DD-BDE5-E75D712EC564}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{9192ECA6-5961-4F41-800F-8730488ED8BE}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Chris & Delia>


----------



## etaf

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

if thats the case then the modem is actually a router and you are therefor connecting two routers together 

then you need to change the way the linksys is setup 

have a read here from a johnwill post


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## deliab28

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

woo hoo, you've made my day. it worked!! thank you so much. Saw alot of posts here that were solved which is why i registered and I must say, I am impressed!


----------



## etaf

*Re: Linksys Wireless router connected but no access to the internet*

excellent - thanks for letting us know - glad we got it all sorted

You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## ken53

I had the same issue and worked on my comp tethered to my linksys router for hours. I came across your solution and in 5 minutes I was connected to the internet through my router. You guys are life savers. Thanks for your help.:flowers:


----------



## els1101

I went through the sign up just to express the gratitude that I have for this solution! My 2nd range extending router (Linksys WRT54GL) had been working fine until I changed my ISP. I've been Googling and futzing around with this for a week now. I'm posting this from my shop which now has a wifi signal again! Yay! :smile:


----------



## etaf

*els1101*
thanks for going to the trouble of signing up and your response 
glad it worked out ok for you


----------

